# Timbrens vs Airbags



## cbeard (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 2000 Dodge 2500 CTD that I just recently installed a Meyers 7.5 snowplow.
With adding the extra weight of the plow and already having the heavy diesel motor I am looking for something to help the front coil springs. Should I use the Timbrens or the Airbags. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Timbrens work great on the Dodges. They dont hit when the plow is off, so they dont affect your normal ride.There simple to install, and zero maintenance.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Timbrens are cheaper and easer to in stall, just pop them in and forget about them.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

I have almost the same truck (2001, 2500, ctd QC) and I am running a 9'-1" snoway power vee and I dont come anywhere near bottoming out the front coils...are you sure that you need them???


----------



## cbeard (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure I need anything. However my thoughts were that I would have an additional 700 plus pounds hanging off of the front of my truck. I thought by adding a suspension helper would save the coil springs. I am thinking of adding 6" to each side of the plow also.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Whether the truck needs them or not, there cheap insurance. I really didn't need them on my 03 ctd, but put them on anyways just to keep the truck from bottoming out.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

The statment I made earlier might not be quite accurate...a buddy reminded me that we put a set of leveling spacers above the coils on the dodge...this increases the avalible travel...and... the coils are a progressive rate (get stiffer the farther they compressnot to mention that i may have different coils than you since mine is an extended cab) but still....fully unballasted...(Icemelt all used up) and the plow lifted (about 900 pounds) she is still a long way from bottoming out..

but I do agree....cheap insurance.....

$150 in insurance is better than $6000.00 of scrap metal...


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

UglyTruck;401179 said:


> The statment I made earlier might not be quite accurate...a buddy reminded me that we put a set of leveling spacers above the coils on the dodge...this increases the avalible travel...and... the coils are a progressive rate (get stiffer the farther they compressnot to mention that i may have different coils than you since mine is an extended cab) but still....fully unballasted...(Icemelt all used up) and the plow lifted (about 900 pounds) she is still a long way from bottoming out..
> 
> but I do agree....cheap insurance.....
> 
> $150 in insurance is better than $6000.00 of scrap metal...


If you have a leveling kit stock Timbrens are useless, there too short. You can call Timbren and they will make extended ones to fit the truck.
Even if you dont bottom with plow up, there still good for rough travel or stacking. Those V blades all the way up put alot of weight out front.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*hard ride*

all timbrens on stock suspension make contact all the time on the front end.air bags will not work up front if the coils have the shocks in the middle.ride kind of goes's out the window with a snow plow.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

wild bill;401400 said:


> all timbrens on stock suspension make contact all the time on the front end.air bags will not work up front if the coils have the shocks in the middle.ride kind of goes's out the window with a snow plow.


My Gmc 3500 touches the 03 Dodge 2500 did not unless the plow was on. I dont have them on the 05 yet. The 05 has taller/heavier after market springs.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

if possible... get air bags without a doubt... I had timbrens on my truck, put airbags on last month, best thing iv done so far... It really is like riding on air, soooo much smoother then with timbrens. Usually the timrens will touch when ever you go over a mid-sized bump giving you that big jar when he hit... Altho I got timbrens on the front of my truck still, im looking to see if i can replace them with airbags soon. Air bags by Airlift all the way!!!


----------



## cbeard (Feb 25, 2007)

After doing some research on the Air Lift bags it looks like the 1000 Series air bags have a1000 lb cap. and the Timbrens have a 3000 lb cap.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have Timbrens on my GMC with a Diesel engine. I cranked up my torsion bars a bit so they don't touch or only slightly do. I can only speak for my self but they don't bang at all, Ride was identical before and after. Just now the truck doesn't sag even without ballast, not saying I would plow that way but I can say it helped with sag problem tremendously.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got timbrens on mine and used them last year as well. They are easy to put in, and easy to take out if you need to. Yes, they make the ride somewhat stiffer when there is no plow, but, in order for my truck to have the push beam at the right height (boss plow) and not bang it on curbs or aprons of driveways when the plow was on, I needed to do something. The ride is not as bad as you would think it is, but yes, they do make contact all the time. Front of my truck droops less than 1/2 inch (yes I measured) when my plow is hooked up and lifted. Not that I don't like airbags, but timbrens are cheaper and won't develop a leak or hole either. just my .02


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

For all of you Dodge guys, even you oil burners,

Yes, you will still want to have timbrens. 
( I recommend them on all plow trucks)

It is easy to replace or up grade your coil springs with hand tools in about 1 to 2 hrs.
As your truck ages so do your springs.:crying: 
Their an progressive coil spring that does get fatigued from the weight of the plow.


Just some thing to consider before you prop up a tired suspension with air-bags.:waving:


----------



## cbeard (Feb 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer, What type of coil springs do you recommend and where can I get them.

Chris


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You can get them at your local Dodge dealer's parts counter for much less than the price of the air-bags with money left over for timbrens.

Do a search for springs in the Dodge thread and be ready to be entertained...lol
I now use timbrens front and rear... (kind of sounds like a personal problem:crying: )

Wade through them there are links to charts that will show you what your choices are.
There are how-to-do-it your self and there are pics too


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a set of Daystar spacers on my 04.5 2500 QC/LB and with the plow on the truck, it barely squats down. Just another option I thought I would throw out.

Timbren question: Do they level the rear of the truck out as well as supporting the rear?


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got the timbrens front and rear. The rear timbrens are designed to have a 1 inch or 3/4 inch gap between them and the rear axle before they engage depending on if they are on a one ton or three quarter ton truck. Mine is a 3/4 ton and even with the dump insert in the back, i still have a 3/4 inch gap when empty. they don't level the rear or front at all, they only work when there is a load that brings the suspension down far enough to engage them.


----------



## PlowingUpward (Nov 16, 2010)

*Timbrens*

I recently installed a set of Timbrens on my 01' f250 diesel regular cab and they make a huge difference in ride quality, both with and without my 800# v plow attached. I think my springs may have been a little sagged because they make contact weather or not I have the plow on which is actually nice for the ride quality. It seems to make the ride firm and handle better, not stiff.

Click on the link below for a brief writeup on Installing the Timbren SES.

http://mysnowplowreview.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I installed the Timbrens 2 years ago- and wish I had done so sooner- really smooth out the ride with the plow in the air especially on rough bumpy road. They are about 1/2 inch off the axle unloaded (no plow) and hold it beautifully- way better than air bags for the cost and instalation on a front end.

I have the camper package so I have the extra spring pack in the rear- no need for timbrens or bags there.


----------

